# I need a new roof Begginer questions



## cabbie8675 (May 9, 2011)

So insurance companys are complaining that most waterdamage runs $8000 and i need a new roof.
I measured the pitch and its close to 4:12 (4.25:12) so it means i need 2 layers of roofing felt. Building codes also say that you need ice dam to 6 ft. the stuff comes in 3 ft rolls and needs overlapped 
Question 1 does that mean overlaping 2 ice barriers will be too short.

Question2 What is the deal with the synthetic membrane, Do you use it under the felt or instead of felt. 
If you were doing a roof with 2 layers would u use #15 or #30

Question3 I plan on doing drip edge all the way around the roof, how much should the shingles hang over the edge. 

question4 is the reveal on first row of shingles smaller than rest.

Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## cabbie8675 (May 9, 2011)

*maybe*

dont know how to edit my old post.
I was wrong about ice barrier being 6ft it says 24 inches past the heated wall below the roof.

Does anyone know if you have to use asphalt plastic cement or lap cement to glue roof felt down if you use a ice damn barrier.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

The ice barrier is supposed to run from the eave, to 24", minimum, 'into' the living area. A house with a one-foot overhang will need 2 courses of storm/ice shield. 1-1/2 courses would work, but why skimp? 

I've never seen the felt ot barrier edges caulked together. Once the water gets through the shngles, it'll find a way in no matter what underlay you use.
I have one in on my repair schedule that's a year old, with Grace on the whole deck.


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 24, 2011)

Let’s start with a 4:12 roof DOES NOT require two layers of felt, UNDER 4:12 does.

Question 1. If you have a 12” eve, you will be required to be inside the building’s LIVING space. IF it’s a 4:12 pitch you would need to take your 12” + the wall thickness (let’s say 6”). So basically you have 12+6=18” X 1.05 (to allow for rise) = 19.9” + the 24” inside which totals = 43.9” of I&W. You can use 1 full roll and a half roll and be compliant. All that said I would use two full rolls LOL!

Question 2. Code is two layers of 15 IF YOU WERE UNDER THE 4:12 we discussed before.

Question 3. First of all use a factory starter and shingles MUST be a minimum of ¼” to a MAXIMUM of ¾” past the drip edge. NOTE on drip edge, drip edge goes UNDER the felt on drainage eves and OVER felt on rakes. 

Question 4. Exposure is consistent with the exception of maybe at the ridge ( and hopefully consistent from one end to the other) LOL! This is dependent on the framer and the amount of beer you buddies drank before deciding to get on a roof and help.

Here is a link to my site’s installation instructions. I only have the GAF installation instructions for the various shingles so download the one that is closest to what you picked and you will get most your answers.

http://aac-colorado.com/Application_Instructions.htm

Hope this helps.


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 24, 2011)

I remember a really old timer telling me once that roofs don’t leak, terminations and penetrations do! As I look back, I’m having a hard time arguing that one!


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 24, 2011)

OH YEA! 
IF you have a porch that butts into the exterior wall you’re NOT required to I&W it. IF you have a detached garage, you’re not required to I&W it. Gables are not required to I&W it. 

It’s DRAINAGE eves ONLY. Now if you have a big ass porch that’s say 10’ and then it continues over the LIVING SPACE, you’re going to have a BUNCH of I&W!


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

1. Can my roof be repaired?
2. Should I have my old roof removed before the new one is installed?
3. How long does it take to replace a roof?
4. Should I get my chimney looked at before I have roof work done?
5. Do I need a permit to have my roof replaced? 
__________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 24, 2011)

siddle said:


> 1. Can my roof be repaired?
> 2. Should I have my old roof removed before the new one is installed?
> 3. How long does it take to replace a roof?
> 4. Should I get my chimney looked at before I have roof work done?
> ...


1. yes - I can fix anything
2. Nope, I'm lazy
3. About a year, I drink allot
4. Just ask Santa
5. Permit? What's that?

JK, Your questions don't seem to be about this thread, very confused?


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought you were confused. I just posted a few questions that anyone can use in their website as new roof Begginer questions and I presume thats for what this thread is intended!
________________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

aac_cos said:


> I remember a really old timer telling me once that roofs don’t leak, terminations and penetrations do! As I look back, I’m having a hard time arguing that one!


And bad installs cause the rest of the leaks.



JW
__________
Miami Shingle Roof 
Miami Mold Inspection


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

And that is the ultimate truth!
__________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## Simon (Dec 18, 2011)

*#3 Answer*

#3 answer: I would not let them hang over more than 2 inches. It could cause problems down the road. 

Hope that helps.

Metal Building Kits: Metal Kits Designed for Quick & Easy “Do-It-Yourself” Assembly


----------

